
Show HN: Melodia – The Smart Music App - omidjoon
http://melodia.io
======
omidjoon
Melodia is a smart music app, offering a simpler way to play and explore
music. Instead of playlists and radio stations, Melodia offers one “smart
station” that’s personalized to your unique taste and every moment. With its
state-of-the-art machine learning and AI algorithms, Melodia learns from your
listening patterns to dynamically curate your music flow. Just open the app
and Melodia will start playing your moment’s music!

Questions, thoughts, suggestions? Let us know! Email hi@melodia.io

------
jjwatt98
Cool app! I noticed you let users connect their spotify for on-demand
listening, any plans to inclued apple music?

~~~
omidjoon
Thanks! Yes, and we’ll soon be offering Melodia's own premium service as well
:)

------
lilyboo
Great idea. Any plans for an android version?

~~~
omidjoon
Yes! An Android version is also in the works!

